# Ron the plumber..... AAV Question



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Can you tell me where in our code it approves the use of air admittance valves? I've been looking and can't find anything. :blink::no:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I can't, it does not specify, but I think there classifying it under 301.2, but i'll get more info soon for you.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Here in VA we can use AAV's everywhere as long as we have at least one main vent going through the roof.


----------



## curtis2kul (Sep 14, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Here in VA we can use AAV's everywhere as long as we have at least one main vent going through the roof.


Same here in my parts of NC


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

No AAV's in Illinois. Vents do more than suck.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

We can use them if needed where ever on renovations. On new construction we can only use them for island sinks.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

They are widely used here. I hate them. In many cases rough in plumbers have gotten plain lazy and instead of poking a VTR, they leave it for trim guys to cram under a cabinet. I fear the reprocussions from a failed AAV's are going to be ugly. I have seen what happens to them when a kit. Sink backs up into them. the crud from the sink line messed up the studor vents ability to open or close. 

At one time, when I was doing new work all inspectors required in residential was one 3 main vent and the rest could be studored. Terrible.

Like every thing else, shark bites etc... I think certain things can have a rare exceptions and can be a useful tool, but it seems like they get taken to extremes and over used and abused and big problems will arise. NOT GOOD.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> Like every thing else, shark bites etc... I think certain things can have a rare exceptions and can be a useful tool, but it seems like they get taken to extremes and over used and abused and big problems will arise. NOT GOOD.


I agree!


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> They are widely used here. I hate them. In many cases rough in plumbers have gotten plain lazy and instead of poking a VTR, they leave it for trim guys to cram under a cabinet. I fear the reprocussions from a failed AAV's are going to be ugly. I have seen what happens to them when a kit. Sink backs up into them. the crud from the sink line messed up the studor vents ability to open or close.
> 
> At one time, when I was doing new work all inspectors required in residential was one 3 main vent and the rest could be studored. Terrible.
> 
> Like every thing else, shark bites etc... I think certain things can have a rare exceptions and can be a useful tool, but *it seems like they get taken to extremes and over used and abused and big problems will arise. NOT GOOD.*



I agree with you here 100%. As curtis said above they are allwoed anywhere here as long as there is one main vent through the roof. I only use them sparingly, I use traditional vents for the majority of my work. Most hacks around here abuse them though and use them everywhere! * I once got a call for a laundry pump that wasn't wokring....someone had studor vented it!!! * Totally illegal as it creates vacuum problems and causes the pump to fail! I hate hacks with a passion.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

service guy said:


> *I once got a call for a laundry pump that wasn't wokring....someone had studor vented it!!! * Totally illegal as it creates vacuum problems and causes the pump to fail! I hate hacks with a passion.


Thats nothing! I had a call for a basement bathroom with an odor problem...
It was a Qwik-Jon vented with an AAV...
Good thing it had leaking grommets everywhere to let the stankin air out!
I had to run a vent line up to the attic where I tied it in and seal all the grommets.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

service guy said:


> I agree with you here 100%. As curtis said above they are allwoed anywhere here as long as there is one main vent through the roof. I only use them sparingly, I use traditional vents for the majority of my work. Most hacks around here abuse them though and use them everywhere! *I once got a call for a laundry pump that wasn't wokring....someone had studor vented it!!! * Totally illegal as it creates vacuum problems and causes the pump to fail! I hate hacks with a passion.


I think laundry stacks may not fly here, they might be one of the only exceptions to the cram them any where you can rule. 

I can say that the union plumbers and engineers at a hospital I work at occaisionaly get pretty pissed off when they see them. One of the head guys at the hospital kicked a plumbin contractor off the job when he put a studor vent under a sink in a nurses station in the pediatric ICU. Worse, he had a straight shot to a vent above and chose to cap off the tee he could have tied into quicker that cram a studor vent in under the cabinet.

An ICU for babies is crossing the line with studor vents.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> They are widely used here. I hate them. In many cases rough in plumbers have gotten plain lazy and instead of poking a VTR, they leave it for trim guys to cram under a cabinet. I fear the reprocussions from a failed AAV's are going to be ugly. I have seen what happens to them when a kit. Sink backs up into them. the crud from the sink line messed up the studor vents ability to open or close.
> 
> At one time, when I was doing new work all inspectors required in residential was one 3 main vent and the rest could be studored. Terrible.
> 
> Like every thing else, shark bites etc... I think certain things can have a rare exceptions and can be a useful tool, but it seems like they get taken to extremes and over used and abused and big problems will arise. NOT GOOD.


 


I agree as well.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I agree!


Me too!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)




----------

